# Snails cant be killed by crushing???



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Over a week ago I went on a snail crushing mission. I do this about every week or so. The tank has those ram horns and some other type that look like little loafs of bread LOL. The ram horns die once they are crushed but these other ones have been moving around eating and so on. with no shell. It has been over a week and they are still going. Is this normal?
I find it really odd how they can survive like this. Plus these guy's don't seem to get eaten by assassins. I have put tons in with them and not one has been touched.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

loafs of bread? what kinda snails are you dealing with?

any pics of the snail?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> loafs of bread? what kinda snails are you dealing with?
> 
> any pics of the snail?


LOL that is the best I can describe them 

I will take a few out and get some pics today.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

like a little bun? If it's like a dinner roll could be a physa snail (aka pond).


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

I want some of them XD
if your near oshawa can you drop some off at my house pleaaaasee??
lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol...I can't say I've actually seen that. You turned them into slugs!

Would love to see pics of them with no shells.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> like a little bun? If it's like a dinner roll could be a physa snail (aka pond).


You got it 

Do you know why the assassins wont eat them?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jackson said:


> You got it
> 
> Do you know why the assassins wont eat them?


No challenge...they're assassins man, they have honour. It's like killing someone from behind...stealing candy from a baby...beating up a girl...ok i think you get it. lol

I'm j/k...I'd be interested to know as well

come to think of it...i dont know if they really do have honour lol...


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

i still want some lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> You got it
> 
> Do you know why the assassins wont eat them?


are you sure its that they are not eating them? or the snails jus reproduce too fast? Try putting a couple in a fry catcher and see if the assassins are doing their job.



killpoint2008 said:


> i still want some lol


Go to any local fish store...and they will be infested with them. Just ask.


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

ooooh pest snails?
i thought i read something about a horn snail or something.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

nope...they are pest snails.


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

nah ive got enough of them lol 
i cant have any snails worth anything cuz my angels will eat them.
i had three mystery snails and he ate them all he wouldnt eat for like 5 days after lol.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch~
I am dropping in a few big ones and they are still in there. I dont know what it is but they wont touch them. They go crazy on the ram hrons. I have empty shells all over the tank. They just wont eat these darn pond snails LOL


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

My guess would be either that the shells are too hard for the assassins to eat, or that the spike like tip of the snail may be a deterent or lastly that the assassins don't have similar snails in their natural habitat and so don't recognize them as food. I ended up with a few of those somehow a while back. I was lucky enough to be able to find them all and kill them before they got out of control like the ramshorns. They were tougher to kill but I usually crush snails (sensitive stomachs and squeamish people might not want to read) till blood comes out so the crushing seemed to work fine for me. 

Are you looking to eliminate the snail population outright or just keep it in check?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've gotten them in control in my dad's tank by raising the temps to 84 for a few months - but it was a plec tank so that was doable.

No idea why the assassins won't touch them. Maybe they taste bad.

I find they're the easiest ones to crush because the thin shells - I used to crush them and the fish would eat them right away.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Cory said:


> Are you looking to eliminate the snail population outright or just keep it in check?


I just go crushing to control the population. I like seeing the plec's eat them once they are crushed and my CW-028 love the snails as well.



ameekplec. said:


> I've gotten them in control in my dad's tank by raising the temps to 84 for a few months - but it was a plec tank so that was doable.
> 
> No idea why the assassins won't touch them. Maybe they taste bad.
> 
> I find they're the easiest ones to crush because the thin shells - I used to crush them and the fish would eat them right away.


The shells are so soft even when pick them up they fall apart LOL

I don't want to raise the temp on this tank it is a breeder tank so it wont turn out good for me or the plec's.

I was trying to find one with no shell I guess the cory's ate them up already. Next time I will take a pic when I find one. Really crazy looking just like a slug.


----------



## FasterShrimpo (Sep 12, 2009)

I've seen that my assassins will leave my MTS/baby rams alone if they are well fed. Maybe they're just full?


----------



## knight of ni (Oct 8, 2006)

tried flubenol ? course, you have to take out your good snails first !


----------

